# Mods vs Rockers 2010 Chicago



## samal (Jun 19, 2010)

This is the annual event organized by vintage motorcycle club - TonUp

anyone can ride their bike and park along of hundreds others for people to look at.  crowds are welcome at local bars adn 7/11 ran out of brown bags and beer 

I have to say that every time I go to the city from our sleepy suburbs, I get energized.  The movement, the people, the sounds - all make me feel alive!

One day, I will kick my kids out of the house, sell my quarter acre on a quiet street to a next sucker and move to the city... some day!

it was very hard to shoot - too crowded, bikes parked very close together, busy traffic on the street, it was very bright and harsh light - so I really tried to do my best. I wish I had an ultra wide angle lens with me!

here are some better ones, C&C is welcome:














this guy was marketing his whiskey with his custom bike and a barrel, may be I can sell this pic to him, I got his card


----------

